# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  giúp mình 2 bài tập pascal nha.mình cần gấp!

## skyeye

1. viết chương trình nhập vào 4 số nguyên a,b,c,d.cho biết khoảng cách giữa 2 điểm có tọa độ (a;b) và (c;d)
2. viết chương trình nhập chỉ số cũ và chỉ số mới của điện kế.tính tiền điện tiêu thụ biết giá điện là 750 đồng/1kwh

----------


## hongnga1706

bao giờ bạn cần. mình sẽ giúp bạn. dạo này mình đang rảnh.
phone của mình: 01688875179

----------


## phamvulinh

*bài t**ập 1:*

program bt1;
uses crt;
var a,b,c,d: integer;
begin
 clrscr;
 write('nhap a,b,c,d: '); readln(a,b,c,d);
 writeln('khoang cach giua 2 diem co toa do (a;b) va (c;d): ', sprt((spr(a-c)+spr(b-d)));
 readln
end. 
*bài tập 2:*

program bt2;
uses crt;
var a,b: word;
begin
 clrscr;
 write('nhap tri so cu: '); readln(a);
 write('nhap tri so moi: '); readln(b);
 writeln('so tien dien tieu thu la: , (b-a)*750, 'dong');
 readln
end.

có vấn đề gì thì pm zo yahoo: nguyenhungtu9x nha!!!

----------


## khanhhoangsg

mấy bài này dễ ẹc ! hình như từ hồi lớp 9 thì phải !

----------


## guitarandien

> mấy bài này dễ ẹc ! hình như từ hồi lớp 9 thì phải !


dễ thì trả lời giúp người ta đi chứ. tự dưng vào nói dễ mà chẳng nhận đc câu trả lời đâu

----------


## mainguyen

chán nhưng mấy bài này dễ thật, ông kêu dễ thì làm giùm tôi cái bài olimpic 1995 mà tôi post lên ở cái chủ đề thứ 2 cái! đc thì cho tôi cảm ơn ông nha.

----------

